# Around the elbow on Betty B, 9/20



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Almost cancelled this trip due to the extremely wrong NOAA forecast but very glad we went through with it.

Me, Ted and Philip left Sportsman's at 4:45 and putted our way out towards the elbow. Had lines in around 6:30 and worked the 50 fathom line SW. After 30 minutes or so we came across a huge school of big blackfin and small yellowfins crashing bait. First pass and we had a quad header and landed all 4 of the fat blackfins. We probably could've caught them all day if we wanted to but instead of putting lines back out, I grabbed one of my 12WT fly rods and headed to the bow. Philip tried to get me close to the tunas but they were too skittish and after a couple attempts at running and gunning we gave up and put the lines back out.

With a few more wahoo oriented baits out we circled the outside of the blackfin. Almost immediately we hooked a hoo on a Yo-Zuri but pulled the hooks. 5 minutes later the left flat gets slammed and after a short fight we deck a 40lb wahoo. We trolled for a couple more hours towards the SW without any more bites although we did see a blue freejumping but were unable to raise her.

Got to our first deep drop spot and first drop get a 25lb snowy. Next drop was textbook. I held us directly on the sharp face of the 30ft rock and you could watch Ted's rig on the depthfinder go right down the face of it. After 10 minutes of heavy lifting the TB-1000 brought up 26lb, 20lb and 17lb yellowedge's and a 25lb snowy on one rig. We dropped again on the rock and hooked up swiftly but a big shark at 750ft decided to have his share and we lost half the rig. After that the spot was dead and we moved to another and ended up getting a few more groupers and some huge barrelfish.

Seeing we were close to our tilefish spots we picked up and ran to them for some more variety. First drop I got completely stripped of bait. Second drop I get a 10lb tile. Third drop and I get hit hard as soon as I come tight and we boat a stud 30lb golden tile. After that we figured we'd done enough damage and headed in on flat calm seas although it was forecasted as 2-4ft.

Total
3 man limit of deep water groupers
2 golden tilefish including a 30lber
4 big barrelfish
4 blackfin
1-2 on wahoo

I want to thank God for creating the Tanacom Bull 1000. That little reel has kicked ass for over 4 years now and brought up almost 100lbs of grouper at once yesterday. Well worth the money.

Philip has pics so I can't post until he gets them to me


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

sounds like a really fun day, Chris...can't wait for the weekend. (weather permitting)


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW you guys are on fire. Nice cooler of some very good eats. Gene


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Total
> 3 man limit of deep water groupers
> 2 golden tilefish including a 30lber
> 4 big barrelfish
> ...



Thats a nice box of fish. Nice job on those.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! That's great Chris! Way to adapt and take advantage of what the deep throws at you! I definitely need to buy you lunch and pic your brain on deep dropping!

Cant wait to see the pics!

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you asking me out on a date Robert? I'm not cheap


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris, that's not the word on the dock! I heard you were a sucker for a boat ride! :whistling:


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

*Finally made it back to forum, thanks Nathan*

Chris, wish I was with ya'll. I will be down Oct 16th thru 23rd. Go ahead and plan on a trip. I will try to post the phone picture Philip sent me.


----------

